# Biscuit Joinery using router kit?



## vegasvec (Apr 24, 2011)

I am looking at getting a biscuit joiner, and came across the following kit that allows you to use your router to make biscuit cuts.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00925423000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

Can someone help me understand the pros/cons of using something like this, versus just getting your typical biscut joiner? 

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Why do you want to use biscuits?












 







.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

vegasvec said:


> I am looking at getting a biscuit joiner, and came across the following kit that allows you to use your router to make biscuit cuts.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00925423000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3
> 
> ...


 
I don't see any banifit in that tool except that it is less expensive tha a biscuit machine. I have Used dewalt and PC biscuit joiners, the dewalt is hands down the better amchine. The PC makes sloppy biscuit holes.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

rockler has a freud biscuit joiner on sale for 99.00 and you get a 10 dollar gift card with it.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21414


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

DannyT said:


> rockler has a freud biscuit joiner on sale for 99.00 and you get a 10 dollar gift card with it.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21414


Depot had it on sale for $79.00

Tag says $89 but it rang up as $79... I picked one up a couple months back...

~tom


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The longer I do wwing, the less I use biscuits. You just don't need biscuits to hold together edge glue ups on most tight fitting joints. I actually sold my biscuit cutter, and use a router with a slot cutter for the few occasions I want to use biscuits. More often than not, I use pocket holes...they stronger and easier in many cases.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Depot had it on sale for $79.00
> 
> Tag says $89 but it rang up as $79... I picked one up a couple months back...
> 
> ~tom


Just occurred to me... It was lowes, not depot...

~tom


----------



## vegasvec (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I am rather new to woodworking and biscuits looked like an easy way to use joinery.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

vegasvec said:


> Thanks for all the input. I am rather new to woodworking and biscuits looked like an easy way to use joinery.


Hi - I don't use biscuits much but it's easy enough to with a router, sans a $50 router plate. All you really need is a 5/32 slot cutter with the right bearing to give you the cut depth. The biscuits wont fit perfectly as the slot cutter will have a different radius than the Biscuit machine uses but that really doesn't make any difference. The MLCS website has an instructional pdf on using the router for biscuits. :smile:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Waste of money*

I bought one in the 1980's when they were relatively new and all the latest rage. They were expensive also. I used it about 3 times and put it on a shelf for about 5 years then sold it. 
I was buying some used tools about 2 years ago or so and the seller threw in a Dewalt biscuit joiner. I tested it out and put it on a shelf and there it sits. I build furniture for a living and I also repair and refinish. I still have not found a use for the Biscuit Joiner. 
They are more trouble than what they are worth.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree with tonyb, they are more trouble to use then the benefits.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought the one mentioned above cause I thought maybe I was missing out on something... Turns out I wasn't! Glad a bought it on sale! lol it did work well on one project though.

~tom


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

A good place to use biscuits, joining edge to long grain:

(I know it's not a good idea to join edge to long grain due to differing expansion, shrinkage rates but this is decorative only not structural.) 

























As you can see biscuits are cut with the grain running diagonal making them ideal for joining perpindicular pieces togehter.

Other uses are joining mdf and particle board.


----------

